# Placido Domingo "Opera Arias"



## StevenPUlrick (Jan 17, 2017)

Hello, Everyone
I just purchased a CD by Placido Domingo, and the complete title is "Opera Arias"
It was released by the Japanese division of Deutsche Grammophon. All of the printing on the CD label is in English. Virtually all of the printing in the included booklet is in Japanese. When I ripped the CD to put on my computer, the ripping program I was using could not locate the track titles. I have done quite a bit of searching on my own to try to figure out any information about this CD, and I have not even been able to find an image of the cover...
"POCG-9979" appears to be the catalog number. Another possible number of interest is "449 780-2"

Yes, I know that I can scan the booklet at a decent DPI so that I can read the rather minutely sized English track listings, but this CD is such a mystery to me, I'd like to know more about it.

Thank you,
Steven P. Ulrick


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The only thing I know havering about 5 from that POGC series they were made fir the Japanese market by DG.
HMV Japan started to sell them en then we had this "problem"sa far as I know from the DG they had no connection to their numbering in other parts of the world.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Welcome to the site. You picked a great tenor to get an arias CD! Here is a great Domingo piece: 




If you search Placido Domingo "Opera Arias" on Amazon, a lot of listings come up. Perhaps you can figure out which one may be the same as yours by looking at number of tracks, track titles (does your CD include titles in English or run them through a translator website), cover image, etc. for example, here is a listing that is vinyl, https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004JJ6CSM/, see if it matches.

Email DG with your questions. Who know, maybe they will have an answer.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Welcome to the site. You picked a great tenor to get an arias CD! Here is a great Domingo piece:
> 
> 
> 
> .


Here is another:


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

StevenPUlrick said:


> "POCG-9979" appears to be the catalog number.


I searched that catalog number (with domingo opera arias) and it brought up a listing from HMV Japan. Does the track list (in Japanese) there look the same as what you have on the CD?

One of the nice things about finding it on website is that we can copy/paste the tracklisting to Google Translate. Of course, most of these titles were not in English to start with, so it will take another step to get back to Italian/French/German:

01. Odd harmony * Tosca
02. Behold, a terrible flame * Trovatore
03. Do not cry ... Lih! The last one! * Turandot
04. Flower song * Carmen
05. Your singing voice that remains in your ears * Pearl taking
06. Morning shine in rose * Nuremberg Meistersinger
07. Let's hold hands over there * Don Giovanni
08. Fontainebleau, Lonely Forest * Don Carlo
09. Clear Aida * Aida
10. Nobody should sleep! * Turandot


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Wonderful translations... "Clear Aida" is gorgeous.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Since no one else has, I'll finish it. Here are the aria names in the original languages. Several of these are giant show-stopping arias. It's a nice selection!

"Recondita armonia" from Tosca by Puccini
"Di quella pira" from Il Trovatore by Verdi
"Non piangere, Liù" from Turandot by Puccini
"La fleur que tu m'avais jetee" from Carmen by Bizet
"Je crois entendre encore" from Les pêcheurs de perles by Bizet
"Morgenlich leuchtend im rosigen Schein" from Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg by Wagner
"Là ci darem la mano" from Don Giovanni by Mozart
"Fontainebleau! Forêt immense" from Don Carlos* by Verdi
"Celeste Aida" from Aida by Verdi
"Nessun dorma" from Turandot by Puccini

*Not sure which version this is; Domingo also recorded this in the Italian version, which would be noted as
"Fontainebleau! Foresta immensa" from Don Carlo by Verdi


----------

